
7 free project ideas for an academic hackathon - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/08/ideasForAnAcademicHackatho.html
======
davewiner
[http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/08/4MoreFreeProjectIdea...](http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/08/4MoreFreeProjectIdeasForYo.html)

------
djhworld
4 sounds an awful lot like any normal RSS reader!

